# Tomcat Hosting?



## DataFox (7. September 2008)

Hi!

Ich suche einen günstigen, guten und zuverlässigen Hoster für Tomcat.

Besonders cool wäre, wenn ich dort beliebig Anwendungen installieren kann. Also quasi ein Server mit RemoteDesktop Zugriff.

Was kennt Ihr so? Und was kostet es? Was für Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?

Danke

Gruß
Laura


----------



## Leroux (8. September 2008)

Betreust du mehre Seiten(Webprojekte) ? Denn wenn ja würde sich vllt ja ein V-Server lohnen dann könntest du alles selbst installiern + den Tomcat


----------



## dfischer (8. September 2008)

nen v-server von strato gibts schon für unter zehn kohlen:

http://www.strato.de/v-power/start/index.html

bin auch da. kann nichts schlechtes drüber sagen.


----------



## DataFox (10. September 2008)

Mit Strato habe ich leider nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

- mieser Service
- man erreicht niemanden wenn es dick kommt
- wenn man jemanden erreicht, weis er/sie von nichts (vermutlich Callcenter)

Gibts noch andere außer Strato?


----------



## dfischer (10. September 2008)

Ja, die gibts:

http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=vserver

;-)


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. September 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://jsp-develop.de/hosting/?sessionid=e6ac19ffe6c01b8758f68380a9f2af07

Meine Empfehlung wäre hier aber auch erstmal auf einen vserver zu setzen. Dort ist man viel flexibler was die Umgebung angeht.

Gruß Tom


----------



## eneas (5. Februar 2009)

Sie sollten http://javaprovider.net versuchen. Ich verwende http://javaprovider.net für vier Monate und ich weiß, dass sie sehr preiswert und gut sind. Sie geben einem Monat Probezeit, ihre Dienstleistungen zu überprüfen. Sie nicht benutzen cpanel, aber dieses lxadmin ist ziemlich okay. Ich zahlte nur 11.95 Monats. Ich empfehle sie, weil sie fest sind


----------

